

How we saved 91.8 hours/day by loading CSS/JS faster - rondevera
http://logicalfriday.com/2011/05/06/assethat-0-4-load-css-and-js-faster-your-assets-are-covered/

======
mhd
"AssetHat"? Really?

This is either rather infantile joke or a case of "Honi soit qui mal y pense".

